

YC application asked: tell us something surprising that you discovered. - antifragile

At school, they told me: work hard now, and you&#x27;ll go further &amp; suffer less. I discovered there&#x27;s an exception to the rule: Big surf hold-downs &amp; xtreme freediving. If you follow that advice &amp; your at your edge, that sh*t will literally get you killed, &amp; you should do the absolutely 180 degrees opposite if you care to survive.
======
yaur
Tell us something surprising that you discovered [about your
business/customers/problem domain]. Telling them something about your hobbies
is at best not helpful and if "that sh*t will literally get you killed" a huge
negative. Full Disclosure: I'm not affiliated with YC, but have successfully
pitched investors.

